# George Willis



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

I am trying to contact George, and cannot find his address or mobile number. George was with Texaco for a number of years and was a third engineer, I understand he moved on to United Towing then Esso.

I believe he still resides in South Shields and now married.

Any help would be great....

Happy festive period peoples......


----------



## texaco north america (Dec 6, 2011)

*goerge willis*

sailed with George a number of times at TOT but lost touch when we got made redundant. have you tried tot website they might help.


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

If he sailed on UTC you want to try putting a post on the tug thread as a lot of the lads from UTC are often on site


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Cheers Guys, managed to track him down!


----------

